

Checkout Bootstrap Wishlist v0.1.2 - MahmoudElmahdi
http://elmahdim.com/bootstrap.wl/

======
cscharenberg
What does this mean? I looked at the page and the Github repo and still can't
tell if this is some kind of small app implementing a "wishlist" which I would
guess is like a todo list, or something else?

Is this adding commonly-requested features to Bootstrap? If so...please add
documentation saying exactly that.

~~~
MahmoudElmahdi
@cscharenberg Consider it as snippets. Cheers

~~~
cscharenberg
Snippets is a good term for it.

